# Lire/modifier fichiers word, excel sur Macbook Air



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais acheter un (mon 1er Apple) Macbook Air mais j'utilise à mon boulot un PC avec Windows et Office.

Est-il possible de continuer à travailler sur son macbook Air avec ces mêmes fichier word et excel ? Si oui, que faut-il installer sur son macbook Air et à quel prix ?

Merciiii


----------



## AdrienneirdA (22 Juin 2012)

Oui biensur tu peut travailler sur macbook air. Tu peut utiliser, la suite office 2011 version mac ou alors libreoffice


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

AdrienneirdA a dit:


> Oui biensur tu peut travailler sur macbook air. Tu peut utiliser, la suite office 2011 version mac ou alors libreoffice



Est-ce que je devrais l'acheter la suite office 2011 ? elle est disponible sur Mac App Store ?


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

AdrienneirdA a dit:


> Oui biensur tu peut travailler sur macbook air. Tu peut utiliser, la suite office 2011 version mac *ou alors libreoffice*



Effectivement.
N'oublie pas la solution libre et gratuite!
Il n'y a quasiment plus aucun problèmes de compatibilité entre la suite Office de Microsoft et LibreOffice.
Sinon oui ça doit être dispo sur l'AppStore et je suis sûr que c'est dispo en magasins style Fnac, etc.
C'est aussi dispo sur des sites de partage en ligne... Je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## boddy (22 Juin 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> C'est aussi dispo sur des sites de partage en ligne... Je dis ça je dis rien



Alors : dis rien :mouais:



Tu peux essayer LibreOffice, gratuit. Mais tu verras très vite que si tu en as besoin pour ta profession, tu ne retrouveras pas toutes les fonctions et la compatibilité d'Office Windows/Mac.

Office 2011 peut être télécharger sur le site officielle de Microsoft pour Mac : Mactopia.
Tu peux l'utiliser gratuitement pendant 30 jours. Ensuite, tu peux acheter une licence pour continuer à l'utiliser : Fnac etc...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Juin 2012)

Office:mac 2011 n'est pas au même prix qu'Office 2010 pour Windows :

la preuve ici.

Sinon, les solutions gratuites peuvent suffire, parfois...


----------



## Laubuntu (22 Juin 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Alors : dis rien :mouais:



C'est une expression.




> Sinon, les solutions gratuites peuvent suffire, parfois...



Je plussoie.
On a toujours cette idée du "parce que c'est payant c'est plus pro"...

Après c'est sûr que si au boulot t'es sur Office... ça peut arranger des choses.
Mais pourquoi ne pas passer sous LibreO. au bureau aussi... ? ^^


----------



## boddy (22 Juin 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Office:mac 2011 n'est pas au même prix qu'Office 2010 pour Windows :
> 
> la preuve ici.
> 
> Sinon, les solutions gratuites peuvent suffire, parfois...




Ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit pour l'acheter :rateau:
Plus haut, je parle de la "Fnac en ligne" l'addition peut-être quasiment divisée par deux :rateau:


----------



## abd9600 (22 Juin 2012)

En fait, je demandais ça car si j'achète mon macbook Air via un ami étudiant, Apple offre aux étudiants une carte cadeau de 80  à utiliser sur Mac App store

Et je voulais savoir si je devais de tte façon acheter qqchose sur Mac App Store et donc que cette carte me serait vraiment utile, ou si ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire de passer par le Mac App Store pour utiliser son macbook Air ?


----------



## AdrienneirdA (22 Juin 2012)

abd9600 a dit:


> En fait, je demandais ça car si j'achète mon macbook Air via un ami étudiant, Apple offre aux étudiants une carte cadeau de 80  à utiliser sur Mac App store
> 
> Et je voulais savoir si je devais de tte façon acheter qqchose sur Mac App Store et donc que cette carte me serait vraiment utile, ou si ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire de passer par le Mac App Store pour utiliser son macbook Air ?



Non tu n'est pas obliger d'utiliser le Mac AppStore pour trouver tout un tas de logiciels, mais ça apporte un certain confort et surtout si tu as une carte cadeau de 80 euros, y a de quoi trouver des applis sympa. Mais la suite office n'est dispo sur le mac store.
Il y a juste la suite officiel Apple mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de la compatibilité avec celle de Microsoft.


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2012)

La suite iWork avec Keynote &#8212; équivalent de PowerPoint &#8212;, Pages &#8212; équivalent de Word &#8212; et Numbers &#8212; équivalent de Excel, lit les .doc/ppt/xls et peut exporter son format natif vers ces derniers.
De nombreuses discussions sur le choix de sa suite bureautique figurent sur le forum. Un peu d'recherche via le moteur ?


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> La suite iWork avec Keynote  équivalent de PowerPoint , Pages  équivalent de Word  et Numbers  équivalent de Excel, lit les .doc/ppt/xls et peut exporter son format natif vers ces derniers.
> De nombreuses discussions sur le choix de sa suite bureautique figurent sur le forum. Un peu d'recherche via le moteur ?



La compatibilité iWork / Office est à chi***... 

Désolé, mais c'est la vérité. Travailler avec iWork quand, tout autour de soi, les autres ont Office c'est une galère...
iWork ouvre les documents Office même .docx, .xlsx et .pptx, mais ne peut enregistrer par défaut qu'en .pages, .numbers ou .keynote. Sinon il faut "Exporter"...


----------

